# Oliwakandi?



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

What do y'all think about adding the kandi man. it would alow nene to stay at pf, his best position. it would give us a pretty good front court. if kiki and coach b. could motivate him he could be a real force and the combo of him and nene would really clog the lane :dogpile:

i think it would be a good idea if we get lebron or carmello, but if we get darko it wouldn't put as good of an idea


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

only for 6 mill per year MAX and if other FAs turn us down.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Why all of you think Nene will be better playing as a PF? He is a bit short to play center in the NBA, but he is strong, smart and has long arms. Are there how many centers better than him? not many i think. He is a center, always been a center.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I like Nene as a PF more as well. If the Nuggets pick Darko though Nene will probably be the 5 with Darko playing at the 4.
Olowokandi is a big risk in my opinion becuse he's almost 28 and he's still considered a project which is pretty sad.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> Why all of you think Nene will be better playing as a PF? He is a bit short to play center in the NBA, but he is strong, smart and has long arms. Are there how many centers better than him? not many i think. He is a center, always been a center.


i think he can play center, but we don't have a power forward if he's at center


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

*jerome moisio*

if we keep nene at center i think adding moisio this summer would be a good plan, he's young very athletic... all he need is someone to light a fire under his butt. plus did y'all see that block he had in last nights game, plus he could come pretty cheap and end up makin us a more exciting team

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/jeromemoiso.htm


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

we already have moiso. his name is harvey.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> we already have moiso. his name is harvey.


he's more of a 3.5 than a power forward though...and isn't he a FA too? 

it does seem like the nugz already do have the equivalent of moiso in cheap athletic players like anderson, etc. 

kandi would be a decent option...but i wouldn't want to overpay him. you might be better off with a relatively cheap vet like elden cambell. 

nene can play the 5 but i don't think its a permanent position for him. the nba centers are getting rapidly better and nene will probably be more effective using his strength against 4s. if you get darko, nothing to worry about...nene stays at 5 but you have a 7 foot pf that will probably become quite strong as well.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> we already have moiso. his name is harvey.


harvey is 6'8'' trying to play pf, while moiso is 6'10'' playin pf... i think your point about him being a risk is true but really who are we goin to add this summer for what we would pay him i mean, if the light comes on he could be really good, everybody thought jermaine o'neal sucked for his first 4 years...

plus if we add arenas and carmelo or lebron, we're goin to play a fast paced game which would suit his raw athletic ability...

right now i think he's where stromile swift was a year ago, and while he's not an allstar now stromile would definitly be a good addition to any team


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> he's more of a 3.5 than a power forward though...and isn't he a FA too?


yeah but if we want to sign moiso, we might as well give that money to harvey instead.



> it does seem like the nugz already do have the equivalent of moiso in cheap athletic players like anderson, etc.


andersen sucks. moiso is better.



> kandi would be a decent option...but i wouldn't want to overpay him. you might be better off with a relatively cheap vet like elden cambell.


i bet kandi barely gets more than campbell (6 mill vs MLE). 



> nene can play the 5 but i don't think its a permanent position for him. the nba centers are getting rapidly better and nene will probably be more effective using his strength against 4s. if you get darko, nothing to worry about...nene stays at 5 but you have a 7 foot pf that will probably become quite strong as well.


centers are getting worse IMO. not many west centers nene wont be able to handle. id prefer nene at 4 but if we need him at 5, its ok.


----------



## abm2121 (May 4, 2003)

We dont need to take a risk anymore. We need players that we can count on. Nugz fan unlock me from the ur message board. PANZY.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah but if we want to sign moiso, we might as well give that money to harvey instead.


why pay a guy who is undersized and would not be able to play against most of the big frontlines in the west, when you can get a guy who is just as athletic and is 2 inches taller for a similar price


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

there is no way i spend FA money on moiso anyways. at best he can have a few leftover mill if we have it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There's no need for Olowakandi, Kiki should try his best to sign Gilbert, and Corey that would give the Nuggets a hell of a backcourt, and then they'd have a chance at getting any of the top three guys in the draft.

An Arenas and Maggette back court would turn me into a huge Nuggets fan.

-Tim


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

who we sign will depend alot on who we end up drafting and where in the lottery we pick


----------

